# A new graphics computer build.



## rezaman (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello guys, I am building a computer for my brother he do alot of graphics with Adobe Photoshop, Autocad and few other graphics program he is an architect what do you guys suggest me to buy for him his range is 800$$ I just build one system for myself last month I got a Gigabyte DS3 board I'm loving it, its very good I would like to buy the same board any suggestions will be very appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, :wave:

Please answer the questions listed here.


The biggest issue that I see is that the high end workstation cards cost a lot of money and $800 is a tight budget to be working with.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I would go with a decent card like a 7600gt and a large psu so he can upgrade later to one of those nice new wordstation/creating dx-10 cards i saw on nvidias website if he is not satisfied with proformance, most of the load should be on the cpu and ram for photoshop though


----------



## rezaman (Jul 13, 2007)

OK, Following below are the ansers of the questions in order they were asked in the link you sent me.

1. I'm willing to spend around 800

2.Yes, i would like to have a Gigabyte DS3 mobo and wd hard drive (around 320gig is enough)

3.I will not be multitasking alot but i will be using photoshop,autocad and few other designing softwares(I am building this system for my brother whi is a architect designer and he do all the designing on his computer)

4.I dont want to play games on it.

5.I wont be doing any Intense calculations or media codings.

6.I dont wish to overclock.

7.I don't need alot of storage around 320 gig is enough.

8.I will be using XP on it maybe Vista in future.

9.I'm looking for a decent casing which can keep my cpu cooled.

10.I don't want a keyboard mice or accesories.

11.I don't want a monitor.

12.No preference for any online stores (will buy from anyone giving out good price)

13.I live in the USA(new york)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

This is the best I can come up with for that price range.

GIGABYTE GA-965P-DS3 LGA 775 Intel P965 Express ATX Intel Motherboard - $110
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128012

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor - $195
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029

G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - $65
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231055

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200AAKS 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074

LITE-ON Black 20X DVD±R DVD Burner W/ 12X DVD-RAM write and LightScribe - $32
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106055

PNY VCQFX560-PCIE-PB-V Quadro FX560 128MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 Video Card - $270
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133178

Antec True Power Trio TP3-550 ATX12V 550W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails - $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002

COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 CAC-T05-UW Black Aluminum Bezel , SECC Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - $50 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068

Unfortunately a nice step up in the GPU would have been the Quadro FX1500 with 256-bit memory but unfortunately that was almost $200 more. The FX1400 was cheaper but had only 12 pipelines and the performance increase wasn't worth the extra money. The FX560 should be good for entry level or some mid-range CAD. The E6750 will be very good for Photoshop.


----------

